
Crooke's Radiometer - OJFord
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crookes_radiometer
======
OJFord
Sharing this after a really interesting klerotoria.org submission -
unfortunately they're not public (mailing list) by design, so I couldn't
submit that (and copying the text seemed not right) - with an interesting
history, which seems to be only partially discussed in the Wikipedia entry.

I can't find a great source/description for it all in one place, but between
Wikipedia (OP) and this:
[https://www.zvab.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=30660656674](https://www.zvab.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=30660656674)

